# Configurer TimeCapsule comme répétiteur



## Jeonid (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tou(te)s

Désolé de poser cette question qui doit revenir cent fois, mais croyez-moi, après des heures de recherches je ne comprends toujours pas comment faire...

Voici la situation :

J'ai une Livebox et une grande maison... La Livebox ne porte pas jusqu'au bureau où se trouve l'ordi. Il faut passer de A à C par un point B, occupé par un répéteur WiFi branché sur une bête prise. J'aimerais remplacer ce répéteur WiFi par ma Time Capsule à laquelle je pourrais de plus brancher en USB une imprimante.

L'idée serait donc la suivante :

- A l'étage, une Livebox
- En bas, la Time Capsule uniquement branchée électriquement, sur laquelle pourraient se connecter un iMac, un MacBook, 3 iPhones, 2iPads, 1 AppleTV (le tout en WiFi) et 1 imprimante (en USB, utilisable par iMac, MacBook, iPads, iPhones...)

J'ai cherché, j'ai essayé, j'ai branché ma TimeCapsule en Ethernet sur la Livebox et je l'ai configurée avec l'iMac (déplacé pour l'occasion...) mais une fois configurée, je ne peux plus la débrancher de la box pour la brancher ailleurs et obtenir l'effet "répéteur"...

Le hic, c'est que j'ai des connaissances quasi nulles dans ce domaine et dès que je lis un manuel, un post sur un forum ou bien encore les fenêtres de config de la Time Capsule, je ne comprends pas la moitié des trucs...

Par exemple, déjà, première fenêtre : je souhaite... "créer un réseau..."? "remplacer une borne d'accès ou un routeur..."? "que TC se connecte à mon réseau actuel"??

Je sais que c'est possible de le faire, mais pas à pas, je ne m'en sors pas...

Merci mille fois pour votre aide...

Jeonid


----------



## link93300 (30 Août 2012)

Si tu as vraiment une grande maison et le compte en banque bien rempli, fait appel à une boite comme cisco et tu auras du wifi partout sans passer par les prises électrique (CPL)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

 sauf erreur de ma part, la TC ne peut pas être utilisée comme répéteur d'une Box.

Elle peut être utilisée en répéteur d'une autre TC, ou d'une borne Airport Extrême ou Express, uniquement.

Un sujet analogue : http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/pb-dinstallation-de-time-capsule-1191392.html


----------



## Jeonid (30 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> sauf erreur de ma part, la TC ne peut pas être utilisée comme répéteur d'une Box.
> 
> Elle peut être utilisée en répéteur d'une autre TC, ou d'une borne Airport Extrême ou Express, uniquement.



Dans ce cas, qu'entendent-ils, sur la doc Apple, par "Étendre ou créer un réseau haut débit
"??

Si ce n' est vraiment pas possible avec une TimeCapsule, est-ce qu'une borne Airport peut faire office de répéteur qui serait branché sur cette prise au rez de chaussée et sur laquelle seraient connectés (sans fil) tous mes appareils? En fait jusque-là j'avais un "Répéteur universel Netgear" qui faisait bien le job, mais ça fait le 2e qui nous claque entre les doigts, alors ras-le-bol...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2012)

*Créer* un réseau sans fil, c'est par exemple relier la TC par Ethernet à un modem/routeur, désactiver le wifi du modem routeur.

C'est alors la TC qui est le point d'accès wifi du réseau.

*Etendre* un réseau sans fil, c'est être répéteur, mais dans un environnement Apple, c'est à dire répéter le signal d'une autre TC, ou d'une borne Airport.

Mais pas de fonction répéteur universel...

Pour les bornes Airport, il faut regarder dans les docs si elles ont ou non cette fonction répéteur universel (j'en doute :
_Augmentez la portée d'un réseau Wi-Fi existant.
Si vous avez déjà à domicile un réseau sans fil dont vous souhaitez augmenter la portée, la borne AirPort Express vous y aidera. Placez-la à portée de votre borne d'accès principale &#8212; une AirPort Extreme, une Time Capsule ou une autre AirPort Express_)

Une autre solution serait de relier la Box et la TC par Ethernet via 2 boitiers CPL, si ce n'est pas possible directement par un câble Ethernet.

Mais les 2 prises secteurs utilisées doivent dépendre du même disjoncteur pour que ça marche à coup sûr (sinon, tester).


----------



## Jeonid (30 Août 2012)

Ah super, merci, je commence à comprendre.

Donc je lâche l'affaire avec la TC... 

Avec 2 boîtiers CPL, ça pourrait être en effet une excellente solution. Si je comprends bien...

1. Je branche la box en Ethernet à une prise CPL branchée à proximité
2. Je branche une autre prise CPL à n'importe quelle autre prise de la maison pourvu que ce soit sur le même disjoncteur.
3. Je branche la TC sur cette 2e CPL en ethernet
4. Je connecte tous mes appareils en WiFi au réseau généré par la TC et tout le monde est content!
4bis. Je branche aussi mon imprimante en USB à la TC et tous mes appareils peuvent imprimer sans fil dessus.

J'ai bon?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2012)

Oui, c'est exactement ça.

S'il n'y a pas besoin du wifi de la Livebox, le désactiver.
La livebox continuera à être serveur DHCP et routeur (routeur obligé, pas désactivable), donc ces fonctions ne doivent pas être activées dans la TC.

Concernant les prises CPL, les brancher directement dans les prises murales, pas sur des barrettes multiprises.

Pour les disjoncteurs, il faut tester.
Ca passe très mal ou pas du tout à travers les différentiels.
Pour les disjoncteurs classiques, ça passe d'autant mieux que le calibre est élevé.


----------



## Jeonid (31 Août 2012)

Formidable, cela semble bien être LA solution!! Merci!

Juste une chose sur le CPL. Mes connaissances en électricité sont elles aussi proche du néant... enfin, pas loin.

Peux-tu m'expliquer ton dernier paragraphe? Faut-il que les 2 CPL soient branchées sur 2 prises dépendant du même fusible? Du même tableau?

Sinon, je ferai des essais, voire même avec un câble ethernet long. Pas de limite de taille pour un câble ethernet? (je veux dire, dans la limite du raisonnable, bien sûr!)

Merci encore!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 pour un câble Ethernet souple (ceux qu'on utilise couramment, vendus avec une fiche à chaque bout), ça marche très bien jusqu'à 30m. Au dessus (50m) je n'ai pas testé.

_(pour le câble rigide la limite serait de 100m)._

Concernant les boitiers CPL : idéalement il faut les brancher sur 2 prises qui dépendent du même interrupteur (disjoncteur, en fait) du tableau électrique.
En effet ces disjoncteurs contiennent un enroulement, qui se comporte comme un filtre vis-à-vis de la fréquence utilisée par le CPL. Ce filtre atténue le signal.

Si jamais le tableau électrique utilise des fusibles classiques (pas des disjoncteurs), la question ne se pose pas, car les fusibles n'atténuent pas le signal.

En réalité, il faut tester, car le signal peut passer, même affaibli, d'une prise dépendant d'un disjoncteur à une prise dépendant d'un autre.
Mais c'est aléatoire et pas la meilleure configuration.
Je parle bien des disjoncteurs présents à l'intérieur d'un même tableau électrique.

Un truc comme ça :


----------



## Jeonid (31 Août 2012)

Super, merci mille fois encore pour tes explications et ta disponibilité!!

Je vais tester tout ça, l'une des solutions finira bien par fonctionner. En tout cas, je ressors moins bête de tout ça!

Merci encore!


----------

